# UK in Canada on work permit T1?



## Barty1884 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi all,

Trying to figure out which tax form I should (attempt to!) complete. 

British expat, in Canada on a work permit.....I only arrived in July so I'm sure it'll be all complicated as it's not based on the full 12 months.

Single guy, no kids etc so I (wrongly!) assumed it'd be nice and straightforward.....transpose some numbers between forms & boom! done. 

The form I thought looked right is titled: 5013-D1 T1 General 2012 - Federal Worksheet - Non-Residents and Deemed Residents of Canada (can't post links yet) but the more I think of the title, maybe it's for Canadian citizens who are non-residents in the sense they haven't lived within Canada for the 183 days......

Could anybody shed any light on which form I should be completing?

Thanks in advance everyone.

Kev


----------

